# any info on this Ross "Diamond Cruiser"



## Zeke (Jun 19, 2017)

26" Ross "Diamond Cruiser" I can't seem to find anything about it. Frame is stamped as made by the Chain Bike Company, Shimano Derailer and Shimano Eagle II gearing, Sun Tour shifters, and DIA Compr Brakes.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like Ross MTBs of the time,probably 1983ish by the looks of the components .The brake calipers may have a date on them.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2017)

I read somewhere that these were competing with the Schwinn Sidewinder from the early '80's.


----------



## Radrick (Jan 5, 2020)

Mines a 85 yours looks older.


----------

